
A Scribbler in Soho: A Celebration of Auberon Waugh - pepys
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n21/rosemary-hill/woof-woof
======
ggm
Both Waugh (father and son) were capable of acts of great cruelty. Being
entertaining about using their literary skills to kick the living shit out of
people they disliked.

------
waynecochran
This would make good lorem ipsum material.

